# 5 Gallon Gas Cans on Sale ...Kmart



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

5 Gallon Gas cans and 5 Gallon Diesel cans regular $17.00 for $9.14!! 
Stock up!!! Don't fail to look in the garden center..

Stackable Stor-Keepers.. $1.50 each, green and red:
http://housewares.hardwarestore.com/38-196-food-containers/stackable-stor-keepers-686793.aspx
(that's for the ladies!)


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Good tip JJ . I'm always adding gas cans . Thanks for posting .


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Friknnewguy said:


> Good tip JJ . I'm always adding gas cans . Thanks for posting .


Well, I figured I may not be the only one that had gas cans on my 'to get' list for 6 months. $17.00 is not a price I can live with.
You're welcome--glad I could pass along a great deal.
While shopping a farmer stopped us because we had 4 cans in our cart and asked which dept. we got them--since he couldn't find them.
Said he was also impressed with the price.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

The nearest Kmart is 25 miles away...naturally!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> The nearest Kmart is 25 miles away...naturally!!


I saved $36 on gas cans and $18 on thermal shirts(the bottoms get lost in the dryer with the socks??:nuts, so it was worth the drive.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

So, BIL invited us over to watch football this afternoon...& he has a Kmart less than a mile away from his house. Sooooo...


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

Walmart usually price matches....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

are these the Blitz plastic cans?

I have a few of those, but I went on a mission buying old style metal jerry cans, now I've got about 8 of those, and I also got deals on 4 or 5 round dome topped cans, they're kind of old too, maybe 70's ish style??? The round ones all came with their own spouts, the jerry cans I had to buy a spout and that frikken broke so I'm still using the old one I have had for 25 years. I need to buy another couple spouts. They're not well made and very over priced lol 

Anyway, I was getting the metal gas cans on ebay for between 15-20 bucks each, the round ones sometimes less, and the shipping was between 5-10 per can on average. This was a few months ago, I cant imagine the prices have changed that much.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Dakine said:


> are these the Blitz plastic cans?


I know KMart carries Hopkins, not sure about Blitz...maybe both.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Drove 15 miles to find that they are $18.49 at my Kmart. Drag.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay is the Kmart woman! She gave us a heads up on some tool bags, craftsman at 3.99 each, remember that JJ? I have them everywhere! Vehicles, first aid bag (I just put a cross sign on it) two gas masks will go in one with filters, one holds my Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. I made my parents two BOB with them, thanks JJ!!!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

hillobeans said:


> Drove 15 miles to find that they are $18.49 at my Kmart. Drag.


Same happened with me on those tool bags jayjay told us about, but by mid week they were marked down. If able, check later this week. I'm gonna check on Wednesday.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Figures, ain't none on the shelf at our local store. Asked some lady what worked there, looked at me like I had worms in my nose. Said there outa season!

So, guess I'll hit wally worst an see what I get done that route. Otherwise, in a few months, garage sale season opens again!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Not on sale at OUR Kmart! Not in the flyer, neither. Asked a couple of workers, they looked at us like we were nuts. Must be a regional thing.


----------

